# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Выборы

## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы!
Примите наши смиренные поклоны.
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!



18 марта с.г. в стране пройдут выборы Президента РФ. В связи с этим у вайшнавов появляются вопросы о том, как правильно рассматривать голосование с точки зрения вайшнавской традиции.

Известно, что российские Общества сознания Кришны не занимаются политической деятельностью, не вовлекают в нее своих последователей, не преследуют каких бы то ни было политических целей и не связаны с какими бы то ни было политическими партиями и движениями. Вайшнавы принципиально не вмешиваются в политическую борьбу, не выступают на стороне той или иной политической партии в ее соперничестве с другими партиями, не создают политических партий, равно как и протестных, оппозиционных, радикалистских, националистических и прочих аналогичных движений.

Вместе с тем каждый отдельно взятый последователь обладает свободой выбора, данной ему Конституцией РФ, и вправе заниматься политической деятельностью согласно своим гражданским предпочтениям, хотя и не вправе говорить при этом от имени религиозной организации, от лица духовных учителей или ачарьев, а также использовать в своих частных целях вероучение, имущество и информационные ресурсы Общества сознания Кришны.

Голосование — это законное право каждого гражданина. Напоминая последователям о приоритетах именно духовных заповедей и наставлений, ИСККОН в то же самое время не воспрещает своим последователям выражать ту или иную симпатию политическим деятелям, в которых вайшнавы частично видят отражение своих жизненных интересов. Ачарьи всегда выступали за гармоничные и конструктивные отношения с теми, кто несет ответственность за мир и порядок в обществе.

Голосование не представляет собой нарушения вайшнавских принципов морали и этикета. Также его не следует считать участием в политической деятельности.

Интересующиеся вайшнавской философией граждане не связаны с Обществом сознания Кришны как организацией жесткими требованиями, ограничивающими их свободу и духовный поиск. Требования могут носить только канонический характер, и предъявляются они лишь к тем, кто серьезен в своей духовной жизни и желает стать последователем этой ученической преемственности. Однако эти требования не ограничивают человека в рамках социума, его законных интересов и личных свобод.

Вместе с тем российские Общества сознания Кришны — открытые, незамкнутые на себе духовные организации. Это традиционно благонамеренные религиозные объединения, рассматривающие конструктивные отношения с государством как свой гражданский и религиозный долг. Российские Общества сознания Кришны и их последователи относятся с большим уважением к государственной власти любого уровня, видя в ней гаранта правопорядка, конституционной и социальной защищенности граждан, безопасности, экономического развития, мудрой государственно-конфессиональной политики.

Российские вайшнавы, как и верующие других духовных традиций, не мыслят себя вне гражданского общества, в котором живут. Вайшнавы разделяют трудности, с которыми сталкивается общество, и едины с другими людьми в понимании необходимости совместных усилий по преодолению этих трудностей. Вайшнавы убеждены в том, что объединить людей можно благодаря бескорыстному служению друг другу.

Руководство ЦОСКР (Руководящий Совет российского ИСККОН), а также многие старшие вайшнавы принимают участие в выборах Президента РФ в силу своего гражданского долга. Таков пример конструктивного отношения к обществу, в котором мы живем.



Ваш в служении Шриле Прабхупаде и всем вайшнавам,
Вишнутаттва дас, вице-президент ЦРО ЦОСКР


Официальная позиция в вопросах диалога вайшнавов российского ИСККОН с государством и обществом изложена в «Декларации принципов государственно-конфессионального диалога и социального служения российских вайшнавов» как нормативно-нравственного документа Централизованной религиозной организации Центр обществ сознания Кришны в России (ЦРО ЦОСКР).

http://www.vaishnavism.ru/dokumenty/...aishnavov.html

----------

